# First day at puppy classes...



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Well, it was Kippers first class today and I am EXHAUSTED! Really hard work trying to get him to do what he is told for a whole hour!! It is definitely going to be useful tho, apart from anything else it was a real eye - opener to see the other pups there. I kind of assumed all puppies were ridiculously sociable and super pleased to see anyone - people or dogs. Kipper wags his whole body on meeting anyone new let alone his tail; but this seems to be a cockapoo thing (or maybe it's a Kipper thing????) the other pups were a lot more reserved. 

It's the same when we meet any other dogs - today we met a huge greyhound and a boxer. Kipper probably reached their ankles, but he was desperate to play - jumping all over them, and then doing the submissive tummy show then jumping again. Hard to keep him under control if the other dog doesn't want to play. Is this something cockapoos do generally?

The class itself was fine - only issues were walking to heel, without pulling or sniffing, or trying to play. Hey it is the first class. But the teacher was v impressed with his sit and down. 

Looking forward to hearing how everyone else's pups get on....


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sounds like kipper is coming along a treat....
Great stuff xx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Willow is super sociable but Bracken hasn't met any other pups yet!! Tomorrow is Bracken's first class, OH was practicing the 'positions' with her this eve, she was doing 'sit', 'down' and 'stand' pretty well and she already recalls well (although she does come when I call Willow too...) so fingers crossed for showing off a little tomorrow!! Glad Kipper did you proud today!! Practice, practice, practice


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Definitely a Cockapoo trait, super friendly with dogs and people  Well done on your first class Kipper! 

Laura, had to smile at your comment about calling Willow and Bracken comes too. Mine are the same. One is worried that they are missing out on what the other might be getting


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

It was Millie's first class last night and she did well, however I wasn't happy with the class/environment.... another thread !


----------

